# Aus Tag werde Nacht?!



## ribocqwer (17. Juni 2004)

ich möchte aus einer Tag Fotografie Nacht machen, könnt ihr mir helfen?

danke im voraus!


----------



## Consti (17. Juni 2004)

Könntest du uns vllt mal ein Bild zeigen, denn sooo allgemein können wir es auch nich beschreiben, da jdes Bild anders ist!


----------



## prax (17. Juni 2004)

Wenn es ein Wald oder sowas ist, reicht glaub ich "Helligkeit und Kontrast" aber wenn es eine Stadt ist wird es um einiges schwieriger da du ja die Lichter machen musst.


----------



## prax (17. Juni 2004)

Hier ein Beispiel:


----------



## ribocqwer (17. Juni 2004)




----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2004)

Das dürfte wie Prax schon sagte mit Helligkeit/Kontrast machbar sein, da auf dem Bild ja keine Metropole mit einer riesen Ansammlung von Lichtern zu sehn ist 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

nimm mal die Gradiationskurve!


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2004)

Sieht ja gar ned mal schlecht aus Senf.
Jedoch die Häuser (vor allem im Vordergrund) sind noch viel zu hell. Aber das ist ja auch recht leicht machbar...


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

ich würd das noch mit einer weichen Pinselspitze mit 25% Deckkraft  über die Lichter malen  .


Gruss Senf


----------



## ribocqwer (17. Juni 2004)

oh man, viellen viellen dank, klasse hilfe!


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

Off Topic



das ist doch 'Oelie sein Nitz'  oder ? da bin ich immer wo die Autobahn noch nicht soweit war durchgerumpelt schöne Gegend bei euch da .


----------



## ribocqwer (17. Juni 2004)

Oelsnitz/Erz.    jo


----------

